# Safely opening a port for a gaming server



## Nevemoth (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey there.

So, REALLY long story short, I've had several different problems with open ports and being hacked and invaded by malware and other such things, so I have a dilemma. 

I need to be able to open a port on my computer (specifically, port 25565) but I am unaware of a way to do that without introducing severe security risks. 

Please let me know if you need any more information about my setup, or about my problem. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

We'll be glad to assist you on how to do Port forwarding of Port 25565. What is the Make and Model of your Router?

For your network to be very secured, make sure that you have your router's firewall enabled. Have NAT on strict mode and not enable/configure DMZ. Use WPA or WPA2 wireless security. Port forwarding need to be done correctly.


----------



## Nevemoth (Oct 10, 2010)

The router is an Apple Time Capsule. 

Maybe I should clarify, I need to open a port without any security risks. Is there a possible way to nearly completely remove any flaws when opening this port?

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Whenever you open a port, by definition you incur a security risk. The risk is really determined by the application that is using that port.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

To Port forward Port No. 25565 using your Time Capsule, pls. see this guide.


----------



## Nevemoth (Oct 10, 2010)

johnwill said:


> Whenever you open a port, by definition you incur a security risk. The risk is really determined by the application that is using that port.


Thanks.

So, really, I can't expect to be able to open this port without succumbing to SOME type of security risk...darn. Is there a program, like an anti-virus software, that specializes in port security? So, I could open the port with a minimal chance of being hacked?

2xg: Thanks, I know how to open a port, right now I'm wondering about the security risks of doing such a thing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Many people run with open ports, you simply have to if you want any server type function running.


----------

